# Does anyone else feel like their nails always have to be painted?



## Chanel lover26

Okay I always paint my nails my go to colors tend to be pink and red however I do paint them maroon, purple, pink, green and blue as well. But most of the time they are painted pink and red because I feel like those are very girly colors for nails. Although I will tend to paint them pink more than red because I like to have pink nails and red lips when going out.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Yes yes yes yes for the past 16 years I feel like I always want my nails to be done. Before I met my husband I rarely painted my nails. I wear all colors but not really blue or green. The only purple I'll do is a lavender or a purple-toned grey! I think my mom set a precedence; she goes to the nail salon every week. But I do my own nails usually.


----------



## atlantis1982

Absolutely!  And I refuse to wear open toe shoes without my toes painted as well.


----------



## earthygirl

No ! I’m the opposite. My nails are never painted. I would get mani/pedis before Covid but then stopped. I never resumed going because I think I prefer my nails to be trimmed short and nail polish free. I used to also think that all of my open toed shoes/sandals looked better with nail polish, but my perspective has changed.  My five year old loves to have her nails painted so my nail polishes still get a lot of use!


----------



## brnicutie

No, my nails are never painted. I only paint them for special occasions. I prefer the natural look. Same for my toes.


----------



## 880

Decades ago yes, always manicure and pedicure every week. But, for the last 10 years, I got too impatient to do manicures and I cannot be bothered. I can barely handle Getting my hair done. And, I try to stretch out the time between pedicures bc I’m so impatient. Covid didn’t help that lol

sometimes I get nails buffed bc less waiting time


----------



## topglamchic

Yes yes yes!!  However, detest manicures and pedicures, so always do gel which stretches 3-4 weeks between manicure appointments and months for pedicures. My current color is white for both hands and feet.  I always do a design on my manicure (I used to be into Japanese nail art).  

The honest truth, my hands are the only part of my body I can always admire. I want them to look nice and happy.


----------



## papertiger

In the middle. I do my nails myself. If my nails are looking OK, I will paint them, but if I break a nail or want to do some classical guitar practice/playing I won't paint them (one hand is short and the other left long, and varnish changes the texture/flexibility of the arpeggiating hand).


----------



## Love Of My Life

I believe strongly in having well groomed nails. I go for a mani weekly & with the weather being
warmer a pedi as needed.
I prefer reds, short polished nails & it makes me feel very polished(excuse the pun)


----------



## lill_canele

It kind of comes and goes in waves for me.    

Sometimes I feel like I have to have nail polish but there are time when I'll get tired of having nail polish on in general and just go for a few weeks without it.

I get tired of colors very quickly, I can probably handle a color up to 10 days and then I feel the need to take it off and change to something else (especially if there is a design or pattern on them).

I used to only go for neutrals but this past year I have tried a few colors and I really like shades of purple and baby blue.

I'm not great at dark nail colors, even though I love the look of a wine red or emerald green. I just tend to choose the wrong color tones that don't look great with my skin and I'm kind of not used to dark colors in general.

But I absolutely love mani's and pedi's. I give myself one at least once every 2 weeks (if not a little touch up every week). It's a great way to have some time for myself and relax while watching a show or listening to music. 

(On a side note, I will say after I was engaged, I definitely took care of my nails a lot more than I used to. )


----------



## Mrs.Z

Yes, 100% nails and toes always painted, and only hot pinks seem to work with my skin tone for some odd reason.


----------



## Justforfun123!

I tend to always have my finger nails painted purely to stop myself from biting them. If I don’t want a strong colour, I tend to use a really light pink or even a clear, though I prefer a colour. I use gel as it lasts longer so I can really stretch it to once a month if I have too. I find my nails and the skin around my nails look and are healthier because of it.


----------



## nicole0612

I get manicures regularly, but never paint my nails. I just have them shape the nails nicely and trim my cuticles. I cannot tolerate any cuticle showing, so that it the main reason for going most weeks, though I hate sitting there. I used to get pedicures regularly with painted toenails, but now literally the only time my feet are bare is when I am taking a shower, so there seems to be no point and I just do the basics at home. I have young kids, so every day I can only budget the time for a couple of things to do for myself. I usually choose sitting down to eat a real meal and taking a shower; pedicures rank about 100th on my priority list. On days I get a manicure I guess my dinner is eating goldfish crackers that my 2 year old left on the table


----------



## HandbagsAddict765

Until very recently, I didn’t paint my nails at all, as I preferred a natural look, but now I’ve completely changed my mind and I can’t go without having my nails painted, especially in summer!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Love how it looks on me but they always get ruined right away.  Even with gel polish the day i got it , it got ruined. So sometimes i just do it myself but mostly I don't bother.


----------



## NancyG

My nails are so fragile and chip and break whenever they're left bare, so I always paint my fingernails, even if it is sheer or colorless. I can do a gel manicure myself every week or so. I think of pedicure as much self-care as beauty care, but I have a hard time doing them myself, so I get a monthly (bi-monthly in fall/winter) pedi. Always with color, usually coral, pink, or red, also gel.


----------



## Allthingsheart

I just recently started wanting my nails done all the time. I usually just paint them myself. My nails are thin and grow slow and when I go to the nail salon they use that machine on them and it hurts if I get tips. My favorite color is all the colors so I do not have a preference. I used to buy revlon nail polish but for some reason they stopped selling it where I live. Last year for Christmas everyone asked me what I wanted and I said manicure and pedicure items. I got tired of wearing makeup but for some reason its a must that my nails are done.


----------



## PewPew

Painting my nails has become as much of a therapeutic practice for me as a cosmetic one. I’ve painted my toenails regularly since childhood because it felt rebellious (since we weren’t allowed to paint our nails at Catholic school.) In college I started painting my nails to help me stop biting/picking at my nails when I get nervous.

After doing them regularly for many years, it takes very little time & I can generally get a week out of a manicure now, but I might change the color mid-week if I’m stressed and need a quick pick-me-up. For a while I did longer lasting gel manicures, but I missed the almost meditative process of actually painting my nails. So I’d end up painting over the gel the second week.

I also have small hands (can wear kids gloves), so painted nails also make me feel a bit more polished & grown up.


----------



## Karinya

I don't remember a time in my life that I haven't had my nails or toes done. I feel naked otherwise.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I do my nails myself, and most of the time, skip nail polish for fingernails.  While painted nails look very pretty and polished and I love the look, I often can't keep up with it.   I have instead found that  keeping my fingernails neatly shaped and on the shorter side looks quite nice too, and is so much easier to maintain.  In summer, I like to wear nail polish on my toenails, but tend to slack off on keeping up with it in winter.


----------



## martinlily

Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## lovieluvslux

During and post Covid, my mani and pedis have taken a back seat.  I get a pedi with shellac lasting for 4-5 weeks.  For my hands, I keep my nails on the shorter side, clean and a light buff.  I am thinking about dipping powder as that is the best for my nails, but its a financial and time suck.  I realized I don't like sitting around in nail shop like I used to.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

If my toes are visible, they MUST be varnished... I do them myself, preferably a nude colour.
Manicures I also do myself, once or twice a week depending on my plans.


----------



## Mimmy

Yes! Luckily my nail tech is also my friend. I go for a mani once weekly and a pedi every 3 weeks. It’s nice because it’s also a time for us to talk and catch up on things. It’s almost like a therapy session too. 

I often wear pinks, reds and burgundy on my nails but have worn browns, green, yellow and blues on occasion. Sometimes I will do holiday type colors also. 

Occasionally I will take a break of 1 to 3 weeks to let my nails rest.


----------



## bisousx

I prefer my nails when they are painted and manicured but I don’t have the time or desire to sit in the salon every couple weeks. Also, I am not a fan of having to listening to the snarky or gossipy comments made by the nail techs in my area


----------



## sdkitty

I do my nails with sheer color and toes in summer with bright colors.  I don't like going to the salon - get bored. and afraid of infections with the pedis.  I so my own.


----------



## elinm_85

Sometimes I take off my polish intending to do my nails later that day or the next day but then I'm doing other things or I'm just lazy and I end up not doing them for a few days lmao. Case in point, right now my nails are bare and I last took my nail polish off on friday! So I guess I can go without although I really love wearing nail polish and actually kind of prefer my nails that way. And yeah, I do my own nails.


----------



## Manu.

Absolutely!
I do them myself as I find it very soothing and relaxing, and change color every week or so. I pick colors mostly according to the season- bright colors in the summer, darks in the fall.
As for pedicures - I do go to the salon about once a month.


----------



## michellem

I always have my toenails and fingernails polished. I keep my nails short so when I don’t have them polished I feel like my hands look like my brother’s hands 
Usually I have them polished in  some color in the pink or burgundy family, but I also like French manicures as well.


----------



## Piercedpapi

ive joined this trend recently but yes


----------



## Amazona

Not really. I do like a natural look. My nails are just too weak and they split and break very easily, tearing my cuticles apart in the process. For the last 18 months I've used gel polish, and for the last year I've mixed it with dip in order to get even stronger nails. Now I always have nice looking, long (on my standards) nails and cuticles that are intact, and I do feel like it always gives a well put together look. I was so conscious of my hands before as for 10 months of the year my cuticles were torn and red, and my nails were super short.


----------



## jen_sparro

When I was younger (20s) I always had painted nails and toes- mostly done by myself but since the pandemic it completely fell by the wayside. I'd like to get back into doing it regularly but I'm a very low maintenance girl at heart so it hasn't happened yet. Meanwhile my 100+ Chanel/Dior etc. polishes sit in their drawers


----------



## intricateee

Yes! I paint my toes on my own and have them the same color all year round.. just redoing them every few weeks.

I've had gel nails on my hands for the past 10 years - minus a 2-year hiatus due to the pandemic.. started going back early 2022. Having my nails done def makes me feel put together.. some people spend on hair..lashes.. brows...for me it is nails!


----------

